# Introducing "Saruth M1T" (Titanium Nitride Coated)



## H22A (May 27, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

May I introduce my new light project "Saruth M1T". This is my first attempt of creating a light from the ground up. It has been fited with UW0K DB917 McR27 reflector and Kroll switch tail cap. I have several prototypes made and coated with HAIII NA, black, nickel plated just to see what it looks like. I'm not satisfied. I want some extrodinary finishing for this light. Some exotic colors that has never been done before.

One day while visiting machinery trade show, I stumble across titanium coating and got hooked on various colors on display. It's mainly for coating drill bits or cutting tools. I like the colors! After lenghty conversation with company's rep, he told me that aluminum can be coated but will not stick as good as steel or stainless. My heart is broken. If aluminum can't be coated, why not stainless steel. Two weeks later I got two stainless steel prototypes for price quote. It is very expensive, but I go ahead with it anyway. Two colos to be coated with PVD process Titanium Nitride(TiN) and Titanium Aluminum Nitride(TiAlN). Pictures speak for itself. First picture from left to right HAIII, TiAlN purple-grey, and TiN coating with yellow gold color.

Cheers,


----------



## russtang (May 27, 2006)

where do we sign up?
I like the gold colored one.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (May 27, 2006)

Beutiful!!



I`ll take one for sure 




Benny


----------



## karlthev (May 27, 2006)

Excellent job! I'll take a TiN coated one for sure!!!  


Karl


----------



## karlthev (May 27, 2006)

Make that a TiAlN purple-grey!!  


Karl


----------



## XFlash (May 27, 2006)

Great Job.
Put me down for one.
Thanks


----------



## Morelite (May 27, 2006)

I have interest in the TiN coated one, How much?, PP ready


----------



## mosport (May 27, 2006)

The beautiful TiAlN purple-grey finish is very unique Setapong, tail and head sections remind me of the custom machined Q3 project. 

Does this light make you CPF's first Thai custom manufacturer?

Nice work!


----------



## H22A (May 27, 2006)

Thank you everyone for kind words. To remind everyone, this is stainless steel so beware that it is heavy. I'm not sure how much it weight, but will take it to post office to get it weighted. These are only prototypes and several improvements are needed before public offering.

Mosport - You're right it got started from QIII mod. What do ya know, it grew beyond recognitions.


----------



## Icarus (May 27, 2006)

:goodjob:


----------



## gl22man (May 27, 2006)

any rough estimates on the prices with the different finishes?
Mike..


----------



## tdurand (May 27, 2006)

H22A-
I'm definitely interested. The Nitride coating looks great!
Count me in!
T


----------



## goldserve (May 27, 2006)

Cool. Nice!


----------



## reefphilic (May 27, 2006)

Very nice! Your titanium nitride coating looks very shiny! Did you polish it before hand to obtain the result? 

I'll be getting a few of my lights coated soon and I'm wondering if it will be worth polishing it prior to the coating. Will I be able to obtain a gold plated kind of shine if I polish them to mirror shine before the process?


----------



## AlexGT (May 27, 2006)

Wow!!!!!

Great work! Are those stars swapable? Like the Bulk lights? It would be a nice feature to change to better leds when they become available

Nice!

BTW what finish is more durable of the 3?

AlexGT


----------



## inq2000 (May 27, 2006)

:wow: Nice job!


----------



## H22A (May 27, 2006)

gl22man - My guesstimated price should be around $125.00 for stainless steel TiN and TiAlN coating. Aluminum HAIII should around $100.00 +/-$20.00 for both finishes.

tduran - Thanks. Once I'm satisfied with all the details, I'll have the official sign up thread for those interested.

goldserve - Thanks. I'm waiting for FluPIC to show up. Interestingly enough, FluPIC should be able to drop right in without any problems, because the body inside diameter is roughly the same size as QIII. Will have to see.

reefphilic - I did not polish it. I'm amazing how shiny it was myself. If you polished it before coating, you will definately get a better shine almost like mirror shine.

AlexGT - It is not exactly swapable. I mount it with very thin AA epoxy to help with heat transfer. If you realy wanted to do a swap, I would imagine you could removed the star with little force. The most durable of the three is TiAlN. If I'm not mistaken TiN Hardness is around 2,500 - 2,800 HV and TiAlN is around 3000 - 3,200 HV.

Cheers,


----------



## greenlight (May 28, 2006)

:goodjob:


----------



## flashlight (May 28, 2006)

They look nice. :thumbsup: A few questions -

These are running on 1 or 2 CR123 batteries? I'm assuming they will work with RCR123 Li-Ons as well? 

Dimensions? Weight?

What does Saruth mean? 

Might be interested in one. Thanks.


----------



## AW (May 28, 2006)

:goodjob: I'm in for one with TiN.


----------



## gregw (May 28, 2006)

In for one TiN as well.. 

Is the body 2x CR123? Just wondering as you are using a DB917..


----------



## wquiles (May 28, 2006)

Very nice!

Will


----------



## H22A (May 28, 2006)

gregw said:


> In for one TiN as well..
> 
> Is the body 2x CR123? Just wondering as you are using a DB917..



The body fits single R123. The reason for Downboy is because I'm planning for body extension to be used with 2 x R123 or 17670.


----------



## bombelman (May 28, 2006)

Great project. Keep up the good work !!

What I like:
1) McR-27
2) Kroll
3) and all this in a tiny body !

Cheers !!


----------



## MY (May 28, 2006)

I would like to be put on the list for a TiN.

Regards.


----------



## russtang (May 29, 2006)

The Tin coating polished would be awesome.


What are the dimensions?


----------



## H22A (May 29, 2006)

flashlight said:


> They look nice. :thumbsup: A few questions -
> 
> These are running on 1 or 2 CR123 batteries? I'm assuming they will work with RCR123 Li-Ons as well?
> 
> ...



Running on single RCR123 but can be used with 2 x RCR123 or single 17670 with body extension. I weight it with scale that I have available at hand and it weight roughly around 270g for TiN and HAII weight in at 125g. This including battery also. I know this is in accurate but it gives you ball park figured. I have to get it weight at post office, but I have to wait till Saturday.

Dimension: Bezel measures 36mm across. From head to tail measures 102mm in length. 

Saruth is the name of my son


----------



## mahasuri (May 29, 2006)

:goodjob: #3


----------



## FlashMike (May 29, 2006)

Add me to the interest list. I'm undecided which one, but I assume we can sort this out later.


----------



## H22A (May 30, 2006)

mahasuri, flashmike - Thank you for your interest. I'll have official sign up thread as soon as I have info on costs.


----------



## H22A (May 30, 2006)

I've just received FulPIC today. I quickly test fitted on the light engine and it fits perfectly


----------



## H22A (May 30, 2006)

Test fit inside the body and no problem here.


----------



## CLHC (May 30, 2006)

Wow! :huh: Highly interesting torcher here. Is there any other pictures that you can provide next to another light, like say the 3[M]ini.Mag a.k.a. miniminiminiMag (your cutdown version)?

Thanks!


----------



## goldserve (May 30, 2006)

Good job! Perfect fit. Now sign me up for one!


----------



## inq2000 (Jun 3, 2006)

Any update?


----------



## H22A (Jun 3, 2006)

CHC said:


> Wow! :huh: Highly interesting torcher here. Is there any other pictures that you can provide next to another light, like say the 3[M]ini.Mag a.k.a. miniminiminiMag (your cutdown version)?
> 
> Thanks!









CHC, here is a pic compariing to QIII


----------



## H22A (Jun 3, 2006)

inq2000 said:


> Any update?




Thank you for your interest. No update at the moment as I was on the road for the whole week and just got back. I should have plenty of time next week and sure will post some progress. Thanks.


----------



## chesterqw (Jun 3, 2006)

since no one asked the question...

how much is one going to cost?


----------



## gregw (Jun 3, 2006)

chesterqw said:


> since no one asked the question...
> 
> how much is one going to cost?



See Post #17 for a guesstimate...


----------



## SemiMan (Jun 6, 2006)

One issue with the stainless steel is that it is a very poor conductor of heat. How hot is the LED getting in the flashlight?

Semiman


----------



## flashlight (Jun 6, 2006)

SemiMan said:


> One issue with the stainless steel is that it is a very poor conductor of heat. How hot is the LED getting in the flashlight?
> 
> Semiman



Yeah, the other issue already mentioned is the weight.


----------



## chesterqw (Jun 6, 2006)

this is one exotic light i can finally afford!


----------



## H22A (Jun 6, 2006)

flashlight said:


> Yeah, the other issue already mentioned is the weight.




I just got it weight at the post office and the result as follow.

1. TiN = 266g
2. Aluminum version = 116g
3. stock QIII = 71g

So, stainless steel TiN weight about 3.7 times heavier than QIII. However, after carry this jewl for a while, I'm being accustom to extra weight, which is no biggy. Hey, after all, this is my baby


----------



## karlthev (Jun 7, 2006)

Karl


----------



## Maro (Jun 9, 2006)

Great Job!
Put me down for one.
Thanks,


----------



## H22A (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm waiting for price quote from CNC shop. He promised me Friday 9, but nothing came through  Monday and Tuesday are National Holidays, so looks like Wednesday at the ealierest. My apologies for the delay. As soon as I received all my costs, I will post the interest in BST section. Thanks.


----------



## depusm12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Looks very interesting would be in for one in HAIII. Any beamshots against other led lights? Is the Titanium Nitride finish avalible in a black or darker gray?


----------



## TENMMIKE (Jun 11, 2006)

INTRESTED, TiAlN ,posting here incase you notifiy people who showed intrest.


----------



## Mini-Moder (Jun 13, 2006)

I cant seem to see the pictures on the first page anymore. Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Mini-Moder (Jun 13, 2006)

By the way, I am very interested in one of these lights. Not sure what coating yet, I love them all so much. But I definitely need at least one of these lights.


----------



## SteveStephens (Jun 13, 2006)

Mini-Moder said:


> I cant seem to see the pictures on the first page anymore. Is anyone else having this problem?


Can't see them today but they were there yesterday.

Steve


----------



## trivergata (Jun 13, 2006)

Yeah, I heard goo things about it, and would love to see it!

Josh


----------



## bombelman (Jun 13, 2006)

Pic hosting by Bombelman...
Copyright by H22A...
I hope this helps...


----------



## trivergata (Jun 13, 2006)

You can always rely on the B-man!

Thanks!

Josh


----------



## flex76italy (Jun 13, 2006)

Saruth with 27L reflector is a good idea IMHO


----------



## Kid9P (Jun 13, 2006)

I'd be interested in one (DARK GREY) as well.
When you make up your "list", please add me onto it !!!!

Thats one beautiful looking light :naughty: 



Ray / Kid9P


----------



## H22A (Jun 13, 2006)

bombelman said:


> Pic hosting by Bombelman...
> Copyright by H22A...
> I hope this helps...



bombelman,

Thank you very much. I think imageshack is down for the moment. I received network faliure popping up on all pics


----------



## Mini-Moder (Jun 13, 2006)

Price....


----------



## bombelman (Jun 14, 2006)

H22A, you can replace the broken links in the first post with links to the pictures on my server. I have no plans on removing them from my server...

(Unless you decide not to send me those 3 prototypes anymore...   :lolsign: )


----------



## Mini-Moder (Jun 14, 2006)

I have hosting too


Proto's...


----------



## trivergata (Jun 14, 2006)

I'll get hosting to be a beta tester!

Josh


----------



## blahblahblah (Jun 14, 2006)

I'll take a TiAlN. I'd also be willing to be the guinea pig and pay for you to send one out for a TiCN version.


----------



## H22A (Jun 16, 2006)

I've started an official "Saruth M1T" interest thread here. To those who express their interest, I've already included your name on the list. Please don't forget to select serial number you want and let me know if there is any changes. Thank you for your interest.

Cheers,


----------

